# Congrats Kaiya!



## msoccerm (Sep 11, 2020)

Tuesday Freedom Kicks: McCullough departs Spirit, Pity Martinez leaves ATLUTD, and more
		


Best of luck!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 11, 2020)

Congratulations Kaiya!


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 11, 2020)

Congrats on an exciting new opportunity and adventure!


----------



## msoccerm (Sep 11, 2020)

I realise that she hasn't announced a signing yet - but she will (or she needs a new agent!).


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 14, 2020)

msoccerm said:


> I realise that she hasn't announced a signing yet - but she will (or she needs a new agent!).


She has had a deal in hand for several weeks and has been in Germany since last Sunday.  She had her first scrimmage on Saturday.  So far so good.  It's definitely not the NWSL but the pay is better for her at least.  She had to request a waiver and they granted it.  In the NWSL the league owns a players contract not the individual team so she had to request to not be picked up off of waiver.  She will definitely be back in the league at some point maybe in May when the European season is over.  She wasn't getting the opportunity that she wanted with the Spirit regardless of her performance in training so she had to leave to get a chance to play.  It was a good experience for her overall and she already has interest from other teams when she decides to head back stateside.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 14, 2020)

msoccerm said:


> Tuesday Freedom Kicks: McCullough departs Spirit, Pity Martinez leaves ATLUTD, and more
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck!


It was a hard decision for her but so far so good.  She will be back home for Christmas when the league has their winter break.


----------



## msoccerm (Sep 15, 2020)

Why wouldn't she want to stay in Europe for a couple of seasons? Get away from the craziness in the US, have fun, grow as a person and play a different style. She might enjoy Christmas in Germany, The Christmas markets are amazing.

Hope you didn't mind me posting that link.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 15, 2020)

msoccerm said:


> Why wouldn't she want to stay in Europe for a couple of seasons? Get away from the craziness in the US, have fun, grow as a person and play a different style. She might enjoy Christmas in Germany, The Christmas markets are amazing.
> 
> Hope you didn't mind me posting that link.


No worries.  As many good vibes headed her way as possible is definitely something that I don't mind.  She likes the country for the most part but Europe is definitely a change of pace for a Southern California girl.  She is excited that it is only 89 Euros to fly to Paris for Disneyland Paris.  There is another American player on her team from the Midwest so she has a kindred spirit of the same age and the same basic backgroung to explore with.  She is going to decide in May what she is going to do going forward and might focus on training and her internship if she doesn't find a situation that she likes stateside.

Thanks again for the kind words.  Continued good fortune to you and your player.


----------



## Dubs (Sep 15, 2020)

Keep us posted MAP.  It's invaluable to have your perspective particularly for those of us that have DDs that want to take the pro path.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 15, 2020)

Dubs said:


> Keep us posted MAP.  It's invaluable to have your perspective particularly for those of us that have DDs that want to take the pro path.


Will do.  There are lots of opportunities out there for talented young women that want to play.  I was really surprised at how many opportunities there are.  The NWSL is still king in terms of being the toughest league top to bottom but my sense is that if they don't improve significantly the soccer culture in Europe is going to make them eventually have better overall teams and better opportunities for North American players.

Continued good fortune to you and your player.


----------



## push_up (Oct 24, 2020)

Positive spin on failure.


----------



## msoccerm (Oct 25, 2020)

@push_up You're giving the impression that your player is being scouted by Olympic Lyonnaise, Wolfsburg or Barcelona or you're just a tosser.


----------



## outside! (Oct 26, 2020)

msoccerm said:


> @push_up You're giving the impression that your player is being scouted by Olympic Lyonnaise, Wolfsburg or Barcelona or you're just a tosser.


?


----------



## Giesbock (Oct 27, 2020)

How nice to read a positive, encouraging thread.  My kid trained with FC Köln Academy but that’s  not nearly the same as signing and moving there to play! That’s super cool.


----------



## push_up (Nov 3, 2020)

Did you miss the part where she called the people of DC racist.  Yeah, super positive.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 3, 2020)

Her quotes in an article: 

"There were parts when I was asked to compartmentalise what was going on in the world and just focus on my sport, but being a black woman I can't do that, I can't take off the colour of my skin, I can't turn off the feelings of grief that I feel as I mourn with my community."

She also said she went to Germany as they have ‘handled the pandemic pretty well’ in comparison to the US where she 'didn't want to go anywhere, because people just don't wear masks, don't social distance, don't really take precautions’.

- First off she must not have done much research on Germany. They are not big fans of foreigners, and especially ones that are not white. 
- And in regard to Germany and the pandemic. That comment didn't age well. I will just post this chart and leave it at that.


----------



## warrior49 (Nov 3, 2020)

Weird, my daughter is the same ethnicity and doesn't feel that way at all. Focus on your craft. Like Frank Zappa used to say, "Shut up and play your guitar." Well, apply that to soccer.


----------



## msoccerm (Nov 3, 2020)

@Mad Hatter @push_up up  @warrior99 - why so full of hate and jealousy?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 3, 2020)

msoccerm said:


> @Mad Hatter @push_up up  @warrior99 - why so full of hate and jealousy?


No hate. 

She said she was leaving because the US was full of racism. That is a hateful statement. And the irony is she is going to a place where they do not integrate foreigners and other colored skin people nearly as well as the US. That is kind of funny that she is unaware of that. 

And going to a place where they have a handle on covid? Kind of funny as well. Europe isn't doing it any better vs us. 

If you read her quote she is basically bad mouthing the US. At that point all bets are off. If you can bad mouth the US, well then I can point out her ignorance on her statements regarding racism, etc.


----------



## warrior49 (Nov 3, 2020)

No hate or jealousy at all, trust me. She just didn't do her research. I was in Germany in the Army. If she thinks Germany doesn't have racism then she's in for a ride.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Nov 3, 2020)

warrior49 said:


> No hate or jealousy at all, trust me. She just didn't do her research. I was in Germany in the Army. If she thinks Germany doesn't have racism then she's in for a ride.


She will be fine.  They hate the TURKS and she's not Turkish.  There's plenty of racism in Europe against dark colored people.  If She stays on the West she will be fine


----------



## msoccerm (Nov 4, 2020)

She's young and can say whatever she wants. Freedom of speech is an American liberty. If you didn't agree with her personal opinions why not just roll your eyes to what she said and move on instead of attack her on a soccer forum.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 5, 2020)

eastbaysoccer said:


> She will be fine.  They hate the TURKS and she's not Turkish.  There's plenty of racism in Europe against dark colored people.  If She stays on the West she will be fine


They don't like lots of people. I have a family member that gets hassled there all the time. Latin American.




msoccerm said:


> She's young and can say whatever she wants. Freedom of speech is an American liberty. If you didn't agree with her personal opinions why not just roll your eyes to what she said and move on instead of attack her on a soccer forum.


And again she doesn't appear too bright. If she was she would have known attitudes in Europe towards foreigners/minorities. On the other hand living abroad may open her eyes to some realities. Like the fact that the US is one of the least racist countries in the world. 

But then I look at her twitter feed and find that she may be too "woke" to ever change.


----------



## warrior49 (Nov 5, 2020)

Looking in the Westwood Woke dictionary for "Cishet."


----------



## msoccerm (Nov 5, 2020)

@Mad Hatter - trying to justify your aggressive public attacks against a young women is even more disgusting.

You two are a bit obsessive. It's creepy. Stop and delete your posts - for your own player's sake.


----------



## outside! (Nov 5, 2020)

msoccerm said:


> @Mad Hatter - trying to justify your aggressive public attacks against a young women is even more disgusting.
> 
> You two are a bit obsessive. It's creepy. Stop and delete your posts - for your own player's sake.


If you can't say something nice...


----------



## EOTL (Nov 6, 2020)

Mad Hatter said:


> They don't like lots of people. I have a family member that gets hassled there all the time. Latin American.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we know Outlaw’s new handle. Racist.


----------



## EOTL (Nov 6, 2020)

Congratulations to Kaiya for her great opportunity


----------



## Wwood (Nov 7, 2020)

Can she come back now that we are less racist?


----------

